# Black Tip Shark Carpaccio With SMOKED Strawberries!



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Well Happy Sunday You Great Smoked Cookies!!!! And here’s a little “Lunchtime Leah Cheer,” from my main meal today – Black Tip Shark Carpaccio With SMOKED Strawberries - Paired With Rosé!

Thin slices of raw black tip shark are drizzled with whisked apple cider vinegar & olive oil, and then the smoked strawberries (of which were a first for me and quite delicious) and raw shallots got layered on, and then some coarse black sea salt and ground white pepper just finished it off. And that’s it!

This was simple but really lovely! And here’s a well wish for everyone’s Sunday to be sensational! And smoked!

Cheers! - Leah

_*PS.: If you promise not to laugh like Hell, at my humble little "makeshift smoker" for the time being, (which pales in comparison to you Masters and in every way);_ _then included is a quickie pic of my dear strawberries, dusted in grapeseed oil first and then just smoked for 5 some minutes in a little dish, just so you know that I am not merely making these early mornings up_!

_That being said, and while I won't pretend to be any expert smoker in any single way, I am GRATEFUL at least, and in droves, to share that I have managed to create some very meaningful meals, and solely with whatever I have to genuinely work with right now. So it can be done! _

_OK, Happy Sunday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _













DSCF3182.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 20, 2013


















DSCF3179.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 20, 2013


















DSCF3171.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounds very good!!!!

No worries on the smoker. As long as it does what you need and serves your purpose, that is all that matters. I have used cardboard boxes for cold smoking and my hot smoker now is made of plywood.

Keep up the great creativity and sharing.

Jeramy


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Well thank you sweet Jeramy! I've felt ridiculously shy about this humble little machine, and amid these incredible maestros in the field, yet I am ever so grateful and excited on every day, for how much I'm learning from them! This grand forum is incredible and filled with such gracious people like yourself!

And that's right, so long as the passion and warm is authentically being put to use and creating such lovely and healthful things, then who cares what the stove looks like for now! I've smoked everything that I've ever smoked so far on that teeny thing, and so imagine just what kind of a "Big Pile Of Christmas" it will feel like, when I alas procure a proper rig and can then smoke some mighty fine "sea pigs" (as one astute professional smoker said here, in reference to the larger fish that he was cooking up)! Love it! Here is to that!

And happy Sunday to you!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2013)

SWEET JERAMY !?!....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Get to know him! Well I guess his Pink and Purple Smoker is pretty sweet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great Leah, There are many fans of the Mini-WSM. There is no need for a 108" Wood Fired LANG to bang out lunch...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Funny!!!!

And Holy Wow JJ!! Now that's the kind of smoker that could take my little lunch to the next incredible level!! Terrific!!!! I'm adding it to the list!!!

Meanwhile, thanks for nice comments. It was absolutely delicious!!!!

Happy Sunday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 20, 2013)

I Love my mini..! (also love the Lang in jj post).. more so.. I love your lunch! ;)


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic!

Don't knock the small pit; Harry Soo did all 4 KCBS meats on a single mini WSM.  He was 2nd in Ribs, 8th in Chicken, 10th in Pork.  ...and though not a KCBS event - 1st in Dessert.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you Ol'Mikey and Bama BBQ! And that's comforting to know that such is acceptable!!!

Here's to your super Sunday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 20, 2013)

As shown in the above pics. Their is no one size fits all smoker. I'd hate to have to fire up that big lang for lunch. I'd also hate to cook for 200 with a mini.

Lunch is going to be GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks David! Well put. That makes great sense. Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 20, 2013)

themule69 said:


> As shown in the above pics. Their is no one size fits all smoker. I'd hate to have to fire up that big lang for lunch. I'd also hate to cook for 200 with a mini.
> Lunch is going to be GREAT!
> Happy smoken.
> David


Very well put! :)


----------



## gringodave (Oct 20, 2013)

You're a brave soul. Sent babydoll to Fry's to pick up some black tip shark. Should I start whipping the vinegar? 

Looks great! YUM!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Happy new week GringoDave! How fun that your sweetheart will pick up some black tip shark!

That Carpaccio was truly the most delicious thing I've eaten in many months!

I made a second plate of it, which I dumped into a pan and sauteed for under one minute, (tossing the goods all around rapidly as to not overcook), as an experiment, to see/compare how it tasted with those exact same minimal seasonings but cooked. It was just like veal! Literally!

Thus "shark scallopini" can be done, and really well. Although the first plate, of the raw Carpaccio, was still my favorite!

In any event, enjoy, enjoy!!

And Cheers to the new and exciting week! - Leah


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Great and interesting!!! Love the little smoker and I'd be happy with one of those!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you so much SmokinHusker!!! This Carpaccio was so delicious, and the smell of the smoked strawberries even, was delightful! Happy Monday!!!! Make it amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2013)

I know what you mean about your smoker. I often suffer size envy when I see the picks on this forum compared to my little Bradley Cabinet Smoker. However, this post proves size doesn't matter.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Disco! Agreed.

That just adds merit to defending that, "bigger isn't always better," right? Smiles. But yes, I too am just BEYOND impressed with the machines, menus, and the myriad of fabulous people on this site! Terrific stuff!

Happy Monday to you! Make it amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 21, 2013)

My little tamale pot contraption has served we well. I've made some pretty spectacular meals in it, both spectacularly good and spectacularly bad. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've dragged it with me all over the country (in, or strapped to, that Miata no less) and will continue to do so. It's my only smoker due to the fact that I don't have the room or budget for a Lang. YET.

As others have pointed out, use what you have and you'll be fine. It's not the size or expense of the tools, but the skill of the craftsman (or craftswoman, as the case may be).













bbq7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 22, 2012


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Mboatbum, such a fabulous shared story! That's wonderful!

And I agree, that it comes down to the fresh quality of food coupled with the passion that goes into preparing and savoring it, which really matters! Here is to that! (And to Langs for everyone, when able, as well)!!!!

Meanwhile, make today delicious!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 29, 2013)

With permission from the very gracious "powers that be" here, on this wonderful site, I am sharing the motivational video that was made with this particular dish, (as I do Sunday videos with an "upbeat message" about one's attitude regarding food).

While this particular one doesn't show the cooking procedure, and was done with more of a focus on, and purpose of, sharing an upbeat theme merely; my future pieces in my Sunday morning video series will indeed capture the simple, healthful, and minimalistically prepared cooking aspect. So here's to that!

I hope you enjoy this in some way, and I thank the kind folk who permitted me sharing it. I get passionate about life, food, and mood, and it's nice to share that enthusiasm with others.

As mentioned, more "smoking demonstration" will be shown in future pieces. Rest assured!

Cheers and happy everything to all! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Well Happy Sunday You Great Smoked Cookies!!!! And here’s a little “Lunchtime Leah Cheer,” from my main meal today – Black Tip Shark Carpaccio With SMOKED Strawberries - Paired With Rosé!

Thin slices of raw black tip shark are drizzled with whisked apple cider vinegar & olive oil, and then the smoked strawberries (of which were a first for me and quite delicious) and raw shallots got layered on, and then some coarse black sea salt and ground white pepper just finished it off. And that’s it!

This was simple but really lovely! And here’s a well wish for everyone’s Sunday to be sensational! And smoked!

Cheers! - Leah

_*PS.: If you promise not to laugh like Hell, at my humble little "makeshift smoker" for the time being, (which pales in comparison to you Masters and in every way);_ _then included is a quickie pic of my dear strawberries, dusted in grapeseed oil first and then just smoked for 5 some minutes in a little dish, just so you know that I am not merely making these early mornings up_!

_That being said, and while I won't pretend to be any expert smoker in any single way, I am GRATEFUL at least, and in droves, to share that I have managed to create some very meaningful meals, and solely with whatever I have to genuinely work with right now. So it can be done! _

_OK, Happy Sunday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _













DSCF3182.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 20, 2013


















DSCF3179.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 20, 2013


















DSCF3171.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 20, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounds very good!!!!

No worries on the smoker. As long as it does what you need and serves your purpose, that is all that matters. I have used cardboard boxes for cold smoking and my hot smoker now is made of plywood.

Keep up the great creativity and sharing.

Jeramy


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Well thank you sweet Jeramy! I've felt ridiculously shy about this humble little machine, and amid these incredible maestros in the field, yet I am ever so grateful and excited on every day, for how much I'm learning from them! This grand forum is incredible and filled with such gracious people like yourself!

And that's right, so long as the passion and warm is authentically being put to use and creating such lovely and healthful things, then who cares what the stove looks like for now! I've smoked everything that I've ever smoked so far on that teeny thing, and so imagine just what kind of a "Big Pile Of Christmas" it will feel like, when I alas procure a proper rig and can then smoke some mighty fine "sea pigs" (as one astute professional smoker said here, in reference to the larger fish that he was cooking up)! Love it! Here is to that!

And happy Sunday to you!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2013)

SWEET JERAMY !?!....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Get to know him! Well I guess his Pink and Purple Smoker is pretty sweet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great Leah, There are many fans of the Mini-WSM. There is no need for a 108" Wood Fired LANG to bang out lunch...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Funny!!!!

And Holy Wow JJ!! Now that's the kind of smoker that could take my little lunch to the next incredible level!! Terrific!!!! I'm adding it to the list!!!

Meanwhile, thanks for nice comments. It was absolutely delicious!!!!

Happy Sunday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 20, 2013)

I Love my mini..! (also love the Lang in jj post).. more so.. I love your lunch! ;)


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic!

Don't knock the small pit; Harry Soo did all 4 KCBS meats on a single mini WSM.  He was 2nd in Ribs, 8th in Chicken, 10th in Pork.  ...and though not a KCBS event - 1st in Dessert.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you Ol'Mikey and Bama BBQ! And that's comforting to know that such is acceptable!!!

Here's to your super Sunday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Oct 20, 2013)

As shown in the above pics. Their is no one size fits all smoker. I'd hate to have to fire up that big lang for lunch. I'd also hate to cook for 200 with a mini.

Lunch is going to be GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks David! Well put. That makes great sense. Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 20, 2013)

themule69 said:


> As shown in the above pics. Their is no one size fits all smoker. I'd hate to have to fire up that big lang for lunch. I'd also hate to cook for 200 with a mini.
> Lunch is going to be GREAT!
> Happy smoken.
> David


Very well put! :)


----------



## gringodave (Oct 20, 2013)

You're a brave soul. Sent babydoll to Fry's to pick up some black tip shark. Should I start whipping the vinegar? 

Looks great! YUM!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Happy new week GringoDave! How fun that your sweetheart will pick up some black tip shark!

That Carpaccio was truly the most delicious thing I've eaten in many months!

I made a second plate of it, which I dumped into a pan and sauteed for under one minute, (tossing the goods all around rapidly as to not overcook), as an experiment, to see/compare how it tasted with those exact same minimal seasonings but cooked. It was just like veal! Literally!

Thus "shark scallopini" can be done, and really well. Although the first plate, of the raw Carpaccio, was still my favorite!

In any event, enjoy, enjoy!!

And Cheers to the new and exciting week! - Leah


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Great and interesting!!! Love the little smoker and I'd be happy with one of those!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you so much SmokinHusker!!! This Carpaccio was so delicious, and the smell of the smoked strawberries even, was delightful! Happy Monday!!!! Make it amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2013)

I know what you mean about your smoker. I often suffer size envy when I see the picks on this forum compared to my little Bradley Cabinet Smoker. However, this post proves size doesn't matter.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Disco! Agreed.

That just adds merit to defending that, "bigger isn't always better," right? Smiles. But yes, I too am just BEYOND impressed with the machines, menus, and the myriad of fabulous people on this site! Terrific stuff!

Happy Monday to you! Make it amazing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 21, 2013)

My little tamale pot contraption has served we well. I've made some pretty spectacular meals in it, both spectacularly good and spectacularly bad. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've dragged it with me all over the country (in, or strapped to, that Miata no less) and will continue to do so. It's my only smoker due to the fact that I don't have the room or budget for a Lang. YET.

As others have pointed out, use what you have and you'll be fine. It's not the size or expense of the tools, but the skill of the craftsman (or craftswoman, as the case may be).













bbq7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Apr 22, 2012


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 21, 2013)

Mboatbum, such a fabulous shared story! That's wonderful!

And I agree, that it comes down to the fresh quality of food coupled with the passion that goes into preparing and savoring it, which really matters! Here is to that! (And to Langs for everyone, when able, as well)!!!!

Meanwhile, make today delicious!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 29, 2013)

With permission from the very gracious "powers that be" here, on this wonderful site, I am sharing the motivational video that was made with this particular dish, (as I do Sunday videos with an "upbeat message" about one's attitude regarding food).

While this particular one doesn't show the cooking procedure, and was done with more of a focus on, and purpose of, sharing an upbeat theme merely; my future pieces in my Sunday morning video series will indeed capture the simple, healthful, and minimalistically prepared cooking aspect. So here's to that!

I hope you enjoy this in some way, and I thank the kind folk who permitted me sharing it. I get passionate about life, food, and mood, and it's nice to share that enthusiasm with others.

As mentioned, more "smoking demonstration" will be shown in future pieces. Rest assured!

Cheers and happy everything to all! - Leah


----------

